# Waterproof golf bag



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 18, 2020)

Looking for a cart bag. I am interested in  Big Max I Dry aquasport 2 but I cannot find the dimensions anywhere. I need the bag to be at least 860mm high and I know some other makes are lower( e g Calloway latest waterproof) 
The height is necessary to use it on a buggy . The adaptor requires that height.
The lighter the bag the better as well.
And the Big Max ticks all the boxes, but I don't know the height.
Anyone know?

Other waterproof cart bags suggestions welcome 

TIA


----------



## Dando (Jan 19, 2020)

The titleist stadry is a decent bag


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Dando said:



			The titleist stadry is a decent bag
		
Click to expand...

I recently pick up a 2nd hand Stadry cart bag in new condition for £90 on Gumtree


----------



## casuk (Jan 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I recently pick up a 2nd hand Stadry cart bag in new condition for £90 on Gumtree 

Click to expand...

+1 for the stadry


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 20, 2020)

Another for the Titleist Sta-Dry.  I've had mine a couple of years now and very happy with it.  It's survived the worst the Scottish "summer" of 2017 could throw at it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 21, 2020)

My SM H2NO Elite cart bag is 865 high at the lowest edge.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 21, 2020)

I picked up an Ouul waterproof cart bag recently, build quality seems very good, hasn't been road tested yet.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 21, 2020)

Not being willing to play in the rain (I'm not blessed to live in the UK), I may never know if my new Ping DLX cart bag is waterproof.  Here's what I do know about it:

while it bears similarity to a Whitman's Sampler (Google it) in terms of its contents, its primary feature, unfortunately,  is the inclusion of fifteen clubs.

driver
driving iron

longer fairway metal
high lofted fairway metal

5-9 irons, 46º wedge
50, 54, 58, 62º wedges

putter.

Sorry about that.

There is also a sixteenth club, a 56º Cleveland to replace both the 54 and the 58.
A second option, oft recommended, is to simply delete the 62 and not risk having to replace my upper denture a second time after my dog chewed up the last one.

Both of these options would bring me into compliance with R&A / USGA rules...but would also leave me with an empty slot in the new bag.
Not surprisingly, that cosmetic outrage offends me more than being in non-compliance.

So far, mt solution has been to notice the snow on the ground and understand that I have until mid-April, probably, to decide whether to be an outlaw or instead a buffoon with an empty slot who looks like he left a club out on the course.

I bring that dilemma here not to miss the opportunity to make an international incident out of it.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 21, 2020)

Can't we talk about golf bags instead of my stupid guns?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 3, 2020)

Thank you all for your responses. I took the adaptor to a local club that I saw had some relevant bags available to fit to my adaptor.
I had it down to the staydry and the Cobra. The latter won by a short head(actually a slightly smaller diameter head😀).
Not been in a real rain situation yet. Seems good though.
Thanks again.


----------



## Tessie_Butkowski (Mar 2, 2020)

Eagole Super Light is always my preferred choice because it has less weight.


----------



## Slime (Mar 2, 2020)

Tessie_Butkowski said:



			Eagole Super Light is always my preferred choice because it has less weight.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a link to them?
I can't access their site as I keep getting security warnings!
I would be interested at the right price.


----------



## Tessie_Butkowski (Mar 2, 2020)

Slime said:



			Have you got a link to them?
I can't access their site as I keep getting security warnings!
I would be interested at the right price. 

Click to expand...

Yes, maybe their site has any security issue. Better to check via Amazon or eBay. But I can't say anything about the sellers there. As compared to the reseller, better to go with original seller.


----------



## Slime (Mar 2, 2020)

Tessie_Butkowski said:



			Yes, maybe their site has any security issue. Better to check via Amazon or eBay. But I can't say anything about the sellers there. As compared to the reseller, better to go with original seller.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Tessie, I just can't access their site.


----------

